# MLIA



## Alix (Sep 9, 2009)

In case any of you are as warped as I am, I thought I'd post one of my favorite websites here for you to enjoy. MLIA


----------



## Bilby (Sep 9, 2009)

#503274 | MyLifeIsAverage

Welcome to Australia!!! LOL


----------



## Alix (Sep 9, 2009)

Totally crying I'm laughing so hard. Loved this one.


----------



## alwayshungry (Sep 10, 2009)

That is pretty entertaining to read, never heard of that one.  Thanks.


----------



## Alix (Sep 11, 2009)

My two favorites of the morning...





> Today, in English class a kid fell asleep. Within the next 2 minutes my entire class was standing outside in the hall, the lights in the class were turned out and the clock in the room was changed to 7:00 o'clock. The kid woke up and freaked out. This was my most productive English class ever. MLIA





> Today, I was talking with a friend in the kitchen when she dropped her phone. My dad, who was passing by, caught it before it hit the floor. He claimed it was because he was half-ninja. I wasn't excited until I realized that made me a quarter ninja. MLIA


----------



## apple*tart (Sep 11, 2009)

> Today, I realized that if you put your thumb, pointer, ring, and pinky finger on a desk and lift the middle one, it looks like a long-necked dinosaur. I'm a senior in high school and I amused myself for an hour and a half "walking" around my desk. MLIA



I can't be the only one who had to try this out.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh, those are precious!!! I was even laughing out loud! And I had to email almost an entire page to my family and friends!!! Thank you, Alix!!!


----------



## Alix (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm glad you enjoy it. I am seriously considering making it my home page. I love this site.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 11, 2009)

In a few moments I'm going to stand and wait outside for the sonic boom.


----------



## blissful (Sep 16, 2009)

I looked at this site before work, I couldn't stop laughing. I came home and spent another hour reading it. I feel so average, and that is a good thing.


----------



## Alix (Sep 16, 2009)

This site just makes my day. I love the random moments that happen to all of us. Here are a couple of my favorites of the day...



> Today, I woke up with a piece of toast on my face. I have no clue as to how it got there because I live alone. All I know is that my window was open overnight. MLIA





> Today, while I was sitting in chemistry, a girl asked if she could have some of my water. After she drank it, I told her with mock horror that she drank dihydrogen monoxide (which is just water). She started screaming and told our teacher. He pretended to be shocked and sent her to the nurse. Then he gave me extra credit. I love chem. MLIA


----------



## Alix (Sep 19, 2009)

> Today, while walking through the school parking lot to walk home after school, I heard what sounded like an ice cream truck. Considering it was September and I was still on school property, I was very confused. I then saw a car full of seniors drive by, blasting an ice-cream truck jingle, throwing ice cream sandwiches at unexpecting walkers. I got two. MLIA.





> Today, I had to decide between wearing a stereotypically cute shirt or my favorite t-shirt that has a picture of a dinosaur crying on it with the caption, "All my friends died!" I got the most compliments out of anyone today, including teachers. Dinosaur for the win. MLIA



And my favorite of the day...



> Today, a guy came to school wearing a dress. He got in trouble for dress code. Not becuase he was wearing a dress, but becuase the dress didnt have sleeves. I love my school. MLIA.


----------



## cara (Sep 19, 2009)

apple*tart said:


> I can't be the only one who had to try this out.




no


----------



## her_name_is_ed (Sep 20, 2009)

this is a spinoff (im guessing) of another website called FMyLife. As in Fbleepbleepbleep my life. Which is hilarious as well but can be a bit on the vulgar side. 

Here are a few of my favorite g rated ones from fmylife:

"today, after being a stay at home mom for the last 15 years, I was turned down for a job for lack of qualifications. It was a housekeeping position. fml."

"today, i had my 3 year old son in the doctors office. During the exam, he informed the doctor that he doesnt sleep in mommys bed anymore because mommy sleeps in her underwear and farts all night long. fml."


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 22, 2009)

This is my favorite.


> Today, I was in a department store with my three year old daughter to buy some new jeans. I took her into the dressing room with me and as I began to take off my pants she yells, "Mommy, you can't go peepee in here!!" I no longer welcome in that particular store.FML


----------



## blissful (Sep 22, 2009)

I totally enjoyed the MLIA site and the FML too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FuzzyB (Sep 23, 2009)

Haha that is a great one - definately good for a few laughs as well! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alix (Sep 29, 2009)

Todays winners...





> Today, at dinner, my mom asked my sister how many kids she wanted. My sister replied "I want 22, each with a different daddy so I can get more child support" My sister is never allowed outside again. MLIA





> Today, I met a guy named Tim, and he was wearing an MIT shirt. I said, "Oh, you go to MIT?" and he said, "What? Oh, no. This shirt says "TIM" in the mirror." MLIA


----------



## Alix (Nov 14, 2009)

OK, just hurt myself laughing at these today. Must share...



> Today, I was messing around with Mystery Google and typed in "Crazy Stalkers". It came up with "I can see you, look out your window." Sure enough, my boyfriend was sitting in the tree outside my window, about to throw an acorn at it to scare me. Thank you Mystery Google, from keeping my pants free of startled urine. MLIA





> Today, my eighth grade brother walked in the house from school and told me that his whole class changed their ringtones to coughs just in case it were to go off. I sat on the couch in amazement. Why didn't I think of that? MLIA





> Today, I was standing in line for coffee on campus and I suddenly heard Kim Possible's ringtone come from the girl standing behind me. She fulfilled my hopes by answering it and saying "What's the sitch?". MLIA





> Today, my friend and I went to the Harry Potter exhibit at the Museum of Science. WE were leaving the museum part, already having spent hours in the exhibit. There was an automatic hand stamper and to be festive the stamp was a lightning bolt. I watched as a little boy stuck his head under and get his forehead stamped. He ran away screaming triumphantly as his mother chased him. Hope for future generations has been renewed. MLIA





> Today, I was trying to telepathically get my best friends attention in english class, after several attempts a boy I had never talked to before turned to me, smiled and then shushed me politely. I am terrified of him. MLIA





> Today, I went to get my sonogram, and while in the waiting room, a bubbly little 6 yr. old decided to strike up a conversation. She thought she'd tell me where babies come from. Her exact words were, "... and then this dork brings this baby into your life!". I politely asked if she meant "stork". She just looked at me like I was crazy, and said "Obviously, you've never met my dad". Best. Kid. Ever. MLIA


----------



## GB (Nov 14, 2009)

That last one is classic Alix!


----------



## Alix (Nov 14, 2009)

Some days this site is just HILARIOUS!


----------



## Alix (Dec 8, 2009)

Snorted out loud at this one...



> Yesterday, I got a call from the school nurse. It turns out that my six year old daughter had been licking the hand sanitizer off of her hands and got drunk due to the alcohol content. When I asked her why she did this, she said it tastes good and made her head feel fuzzy. I am afraid I have a long road ahead of me with this child. MLIA


----------



## Alix (Dec 14, 2009)

Today, I thought about testing the whole sticking-your-tongue-to-a-frozen-pole thing. I had no pole near by, but was standing by the bus as students boarded. As soon as I convinced myself I had busted the myth, the bus started moving with my tongue still attached. I am a teacher. MLIA.


----------



## radhuni (Dec 15, 2009)

I cannot open the site, it is showing the following message: 'The page you are looking for is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.'


----------



## Alix (Dec 15, 2009)

The site is getting a lot of traffic. Just hit refresh and the page will load.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 16, 2009)

Alix said:


> OK, just hurt myself laughing at these today. Must share...
> Today, I went to get my sonogram, and while in the waiting room, a bubbly little 6 yr. old decided to strike up a conversation. She thought she'd tell me where babies come from. Her exact words were, "... and then this dork brings this baby into your life!". I politely asked if she meant "stork". She just looked at me like I was crazy, and said "Obviously, you've never met my dad". Best. Kid. Ever. MLIA


 
Okay, I need a clean keyboard and a box of tissues.

Thanks, Alix!


----------



## Alix (Dec 16, 2009)

So glad you enjoyed them PrincessFiona. Its my "go to" giggle site.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 16, 2009)

Alix said:


> So glad you enjoyed them PrincessFiona. Its my "go to" giggle site.


 
I'm still having the giggles and have gotten DH hooked on the site!


----------



## Alix (Dec 23, 2009)

More giggles. I was in tears from this one...yes I know I'm 12. 



> Today I was walking past a construction site. In the site, there was a sign that said "beware of large cracks". Next to the sign was a large man bending over, showing his 'large crack'. I'm still giggling. MLIA


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2009)

Alix said:


> More giggles. I was in tears from this one...yes I know I'm 12.


 
Me too!


----------

